# Did they make this?



## Munki (Nov 26, 2009)

My friend I work with told me he is gonna sell his 240sx, and im very interested. I havent seen the engine, and he isnt a auto person at all. He said it runs hot. He says its a 4cyl. with twin turbo. Its a 1993 240sx convertible auto trans. Is there any thought to this. Because im willing to buy it and fix her up. 


thanks


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

If it is twin turbo then they must be aftermarket, I don't think Nissan have had a twin turbo 4 cylinder from the factory.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The OEM motor for the 93 240sx is a non-turbo KA24DE. Just like pulsar86 said, it might be an aftermarket setup.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

if its twin turbo - i wanna see it.
who fixes up an auto with a twin turbo...


----------

